# Nutrient deficiency or under watering?



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

I have PTSD from my new lawn last year. I had to basically reno twice before it stuck around. First it was nearly wiped out by pythium and then by army worms. So far this year, I've dealt with some spotty red thread but was controlled. Now, I can't figure out if this area is yellowing and browning due to lack of nutrients or under watering? Not a ton of rain recently but I ran the sprinklers a couple days back. It got its 1" a week, for sure.

Was on my hands and knees looking for insets or spots that could tell me some sort of a story, but all I see is yellowing and browning grass.

It's already been hit with fertilizer three times since late April.

Anyone have any input for a n00b?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

How much total N have you put down with those three apps?


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

App 1 was 16-0-3
App 2 was 24-0-3
App 3 was 20-0-3

I have a guy do the weed and feed. He's been pretty good about coming in off schedule once it starts yellowing up. He knows it's a new lawn and is very hungry.

This evening he recommended I do a core sample and when I did it was bone dry. I'm going to have to re evaluate my sprinkler head setup and timing. Pretty sure this was a lack of water.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Most likely a water issue. Scott W ask how much Nitrogen you put down. You answer did not tell him any thing. You need to state how many lbs of each you spread over what area.

ex. App 1 was 16-0-3 50 lbs over 19K This would equal 8 lbs of N or 0.42 Lbs N per 1000 sqft


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

That looks 100% like dryness. As you've figured out, it's time for an irrigation audit.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

It looks like the soccer fields I just played on that were bone dry. +1 to doing an irrigation audit. You may need to water more often as well.


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

Wile said:


> It looks like the soccer fields I just played on that were bone dry. +1 to doing an irrigation audit. You may need to water more often as well.


Thanks, will do! Although Mother Nature is taking care of it at the moment.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looks like a fair amount of fine fescue in your lawn. Was it included in your over seed?


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

M32075 said:


> Looks like a fair amount of fine fescue in your lawn. Was it included in your over seed?


First seeding was Lesco Fescue plus mix which had some rye but mostly TTTFF and over seeding was Tall fescue blown SS1000 from the super seed store.

If it were you, would do a fall overseed with a different mixture? TTTFF seems kind of fickle, but the grass is also only a year old. Maybe a fescue/rye mix overseed?

I've noticed my backyard with less direct sunlight is lush, green and soft and the front which is baked all day long by the sun struggles at times. Between army worms, Pythium and red thread, the front lawn has been a challenge.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

The grass seed you are using is just fine. Full sun areas will always look a little off unless you have a irrigation system and even that with out a good soak rain once in awhile will struggle in the heat of summer. Remember it's a cool season grass it likes cool not screaming hot full sun. Big reason your part shade area looks better


----------

